# Norway - region like North Shore, Canada



## stereo007 (Jan 14, 2017)

Hello,

I'm currently living in North Vancouver, Canada. Love trails here, technical nature of them and huge amount. Next year I'm moving to Norway, fortunately I can choose what place I want to move to, but so far I was thinking about Lillehammer. This looks like a really nice city for year-round sports. But my main question is - how about MTB trails? I know that Hafjell bike park is very close which is great, but how about trails like in North Shore? Steep, technical, roots, stones, ladders and pedaling uphill? Great for all day ride or just 2-3 ride after wok. I found two nice sources of information:

MTBmap.no - Norwegian Mountainbike Map
https://trailguide.net

But they don't work as nice as trailforks (strange that there is very few trails on trailforks across the country).

Are there any other places in Norway (not too much north, not too much south  ) with great MTB trails? Will I find trails like in North Shore? Appreciate any help! Cheers!


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey, I'm living south of Oslo and moved from Bellingham. I've ridden at Hafjell and it's fantastic and well done. Not nearly as crowded as Whistler can be. Compared to Whistler, it's very short so you'll be making a lot more trips up. I typically would take the garbanzo lift back up and ride the lower trails only about 1/3rd as much. It would kind of like being limited to that, only much shorter. As far as trail riding (that's my thing mostly), there's a lot of great stuff there, but it's only available for 1 season, not like the trails in Vancouver that you can ride year round. Down south in Vestfold, we have all kinds of year round trail riding and Drammen bike park (again, smallish but fun). Feel free to message me with any questions and I'll try to answer them.


----------



## Olaal (Jun 17, 2016)

Lots of good riding around Norway, and you will certainly find fun trails in most places. 
However the snow season is fairly long when you get up in the mountains, so skiing is a good second activity for the winter months. And if you want to maximise biking, try for the south or the west coast.
Places that you should check out for riding:
-tractor bike park. It is a fun, laidback little bike park that a north shore enthusiast has built. The trail are as much tech as anyone can handle, and a bunch of fun.
-Drammen area. Tons of great trails around the city, and the bike park as well.
-kongsberg area. Also a massive amount of tech trails and a very active scene. 
-Nesbyen. Another place where there is a good group of trailbuilders that have built a great trailnetwork.
-Sogndal. Loads of hype and many trails that live up to that hype. Where i live, and also guide. Tons of secret trails and hidden gems.

Enjoy your time here!


----------



## Baktpotet (Apr 12, 2018)

Living all the way in the south and there are a lot of good trails here in Norway like mentioned. Eventhough it's not offroad but it's really worth of taking the North sea route one day


----------

